# Snap on Ceramic smoker



## rngreenejr (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone know anything about these?

https://elpaso.craigslist.org/spo/5100016212.html

Size? who makes them?

Any info would be helpful.


----------



## icyhot (Jul 1, 2015)

It's a kamado cooker with snap on written on it


----------

